# Cameras - what do you all use?



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have seen some gorgeous hedgie photos on this site, and I was wondering, what cameras do you all use/prefer?

I dropped my Nikon D70 yesterday and now the old fart isn't recognizing that the flash is up. So it's only outdoor photos until I either fix the D70 or purchase a new camera.

I love DSLR's, but I know some people get fantastic results from those little handy camera :lol: 

Feel free to post hedgie pictures for examples of camera use!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Umm, I use my cell phone. My digital camera has grown legs and disappeared. I need to get a new one so I can get some decent pictures.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Mostly my DSLR (Olympus E-510) but I also use a simple compact camera (Canon Ixus 750). It's an older one but works great, and I don't even think you always see much difference between the cameras because the quality is so good. Of course there's always some difference especially when it comes to DOF etc but I'm always surprised with how good a compact can be.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I guess at this point I will either replace the body of my D70 (it's cheaper than the cost of repair for some reason) or I will get a small handy Canon


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

My digital camera is an Olympus SP-590UZ. It's a few years old and was needing repair for the last year; it finally got fixed about a month ago but I still haven't even bothered to use it. All the photos I take, including everything on my website, are with my iPhone. At some point I'll actually use the Olympus, probably just for comparison, but my iPhone takes such gorgeous photos that I haven't felt the need.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

I Need a new camera too! 
My older one is a Nikon coolpix S220 and takes some really nice pics when the flash is on, but I hate to turn on flash with my gedgies.... with flash off it only takes mediocre pics... 
It was cheap and does its duty for me.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I use flash all the time with my hedgehogs, they don't care. At most they flinch the first few times, then they get used to it. All the baby photos are taken with flash, they don't come out well otherwise.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I just got a Nikon D5100 for Christmas. Sadly, I never had the opportunity to test it on hedgehogs. My old Olympus E300 had so much trouble focusing if it wasn't full light and sun and Litchi hated the sounds of the camera focussing and the 10 000 flahs it would make :lol:


----------



## PrincessK (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm with Moxieberry- I can't beat my iphone. Always with me, great quality photos.


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a NIKON D3100 & I love it but I haven't taken many photos of my hedgehog yet, she's a shy thing and I don't want to push her.

I'm amazed with camera phones these days, iPhone's take beautiful shots, my husbands galaxy nexus camera is amazing, he's taken some super cute pictures of our hedgehog.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

That's what I got most of the time with Litchi if she was too close and heard the camera shutter/focus


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

what a cute shot of grump :lol: I love her nose peeking out like that.

I wish I could have all the cameras in the world, and pick the one that suits me best. I'd smush a Nikon and a Canon DSLR together if I could...


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

That pic of Litchi :lol:

Loki really doesn't care about camera's. Not about the sound, not about the flash or anything else. But he isn't easily scared anyway. 
iPhones and some other smart phones have great quality indeed! I don't have a smart phone but I might get one in the future, so I can take even more pictures (I already have almost 20 gig of pics of him :roll: )
Still, nothing beats a DSLR.  A camera or phone is a lot smaller and easier for quick pics though that's why I also use the compact camera.




























And these are taken with the compact camera










:lol:










I think the compacts quality isn't bad either.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

aha now I've had to follow him on facebook ! I love that pinto-face.
I'm off to ship my textbooks today and I'm rather excited to get my camera replaced with the money :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I tought that pic was cute nevertheless and represented her crumpines! It ended in her memorial album.

Draenog the pciture of Loki in the grass is just so awsome!

You compact Camera is pretty good. I have also a Canon Powershot and it's pure crap. I think my phone camera is almost better (but phone came doesn't focus or have a flash)


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

That grumpy hog pic is adorable, & I'm totally jealous of what a good model Loki is.

My little girl seems to really hate light, so no photo shoot so far, she's still just a baby and I can wait for her to be a little more adventurous.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

By time i focus my camera, Thimble could be on the other end of the room!!!! 
I don't know if his legs ever rest besides when he cuddles me or sleeps  But i managed a couple shots 

























When thimble was a baby! He fills up the whole baby doll crib now! i should take another one for the fun of comparison.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

do post a comparison photo 

haha I love the second one, nosy thimble.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

We are packing to move now, 6_9 so if i find it, when i find it, i will def. take a pic ASAP!


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Look at that! I found the crib! I might as well post a couple more pics anyhow  

























I love this one! <3


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Neptune (Oct 24, 2012)

I use either my Samsung Galaxy SIII's 8 megapixel camera or I used my Panasonic Lumix FZ40.


----------

